# live catfish from the asin market



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

went to the asin supermarket today and saw big live catfish in a big tank packed in with lots more catfish, if i take one home cut it up into chunks and freeze will it be okay to feed to my fish or do i still take the chance in introducing parasites of somthing else that could be bad for my fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

freezing it should take care of most problems, what's the price on them?

i usually just buy the catfish nuggets, they cost about $2/lb


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i personally wouldn't buy live fish from the Asian market to feed your fish, they have been kept in feeder fish like conditions and i think freezing only makes the sh*t in em dormant until they heat up (ie in your fishes belly!







) I would however buy my shrimp and squid from their as its like the cheapest place for fresh seafood. its up to you though maybe they keep the fish in better conditions than they do at the ones in toronto.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> freezing it should take care of most problems, what's the price on them?
> 
> i usually just buy the catfish nuggets, they cost about $2/lb


4$ for one but its a big catfish, id chop it up into thick chunks, i usally feed nuggets but i am a fan of feeding catfish and other types of fish with guts still intact but i wont if its going to be bad in the long run


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Asian markets all ways have live food..? simple question


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I go fishing alot and I was also wondering if i catch a catfish, bluegill, etc would it be ok to feed my P if I chop it up in pieces??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lo4life said:


> I go fishing alot and I was also wondering if i catch a catfish, bluegill, etc would it be ok to feed my P if I chop it up in pieces??


you would be doing so at your own risk, fish native to lakes and rivers around you could be loaded with parasites or disease


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea thats true but just wanted to see if some people agreed with me..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Yea thats true but just wanted to see if some people agreed with me..


id say...no


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

tiran said:


> went to the asin supermarket today and saw big live catfish in a big tank packed in with lots more catfish, if i take one home cut it up into chunks and freeze will it be okay to feed to my fish or do i still take the chance in introducing parasites of somthing else that could be bad for my fish.


All fish come from somewhere. Catfish in an Asian Supermarket come from the same fish farms as fish in the regular super market.

I don't know if being kept alive in a aquarium exposes them to more parasites and diseases. I guess it's a theoretical possibility.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they are like 40 in a tank all pretty much lieing on top of each other with barely any place to move...i wouldn't buy that sh*t if you forced me. I can't believe people eat it... but i guess cooking it kills any bacteria


----------

